# Crystal Shores Marco Island [merged]



## deniseh (Aug 5, 2020)

We have a trip planned the end of August for Marco Island.  It was kind of a last minute decision and just booked in July. At that time there was only island view.  I just checked and now Gulf front is available.  It does take more points and I am just wondering what everyone's opinion is if it is worth the extra points for gulf front?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 5, 2020)

Gulf Front at Marco is pretty nice.  How many more points?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 5, 2020)

I believe island view is only in the new section. Gulf side and gulf front are in the older towers. If you have the points, I would say go for gulf front, it will be a much better view than the back buildings at Crystal Shores. We are headed there the second week of September on an II exchange, so I don't really know what unit type will will end up in.


----------



## n777lt (Aug 5, 2020)

Well I wouldn't want to be there now but the Gulf front view is wonderful!  Whether it's worth it is really a matter of personal preference and the points differential.


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, no question and original units are bigger with bigger balconies...this is gulf front view:


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^   If those pics don’t sell you, I don’t know what will. ;-)


----------



## Zagrid094 (Aug 5, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We have a trip planned the end of August for Marco Island.  It was kind of a last minute decision and just booked in July. At that time there was only island view.  I just checked and now Gulf front is available.  It does take more points and I am just wondering what everyone's opinion is if it is worth the extra points for gulf front?


I own Gulf front at Crystal Shores and in my opinion the additional points would be worth it.  The sunsets are incredible in Marco Island and you won't get the same views from the newer buildings, especially one with an island view.   We have also stayed at the resort in the newer Egret building and the villas in the Osprey building (Gulf front) are essentially of the same condition, furnishings, etc from what I recall.  If you have the ability to reserve a Gulf front villa, then ask for a corner unit as the villa and balcony space is greater than that of the center units.


----------



## deniseh (Aug 5, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> Gulf Front at Marco is pretty nice.  How many more points?


It's about 1200 more points.  I think I will go ahead and make the switch.  With all the restrictions in place we most likely will spend more time at the resort and in our villa so I think we would get lots of benefit from a great view.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 5, 2020)

We stayed Gulf Front on our trip to Crystal Shores in Feb. The villa, the balcony, and the views were amazing. But what most struck me was the sound of the waves. Not only when we were on the balcony but in the villa as well. In fact, most of the nights were mild enough to allow us to open the windows and hear the gulf as we went to sleep. Priceless (well...a fair chuck of points...but worth it).


----------



## taxare (Aug 5, 2020)

Glad you changed, you will be very pleased. I'm not sure when they did their last soft goods redo, but we have stayed in Gulf Front three times in the last six months and found all of the units to be in excellent condition. While Zagrid094 is correct about the additional balcony space on the ends (there are only three units on each floor), if I had a choice between higher floor or end unit, I would personally choose the higher floor.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 5, 2020)

The Gulf Front villas at Crystal Shores are the nicest of all the MVC resorts we have stayed, even nicer than Oceana Palms. It is one of the few resorts that I will spend the extra points for Gulf front. All floors have a great view and the sunsets are spectacular. We will be there again at the end of October.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 6, 2020)

How's gulf view?  I understand they are on the sides of the buildings that have gulf front views.  We'll be there in Oct. via exchange and that's the view we got.


----------



## hcarman (Aug 6, 2020)

One thing to be aware of is there are two floor plans in the gulf front rooms (Gulf side and gulf view too).  One is a split plan with bedrooms on opposite sides of living room.  One is not - bedrooms next to each other (less privacy).  Also the non split plan has floor to ceiling windows instead of a balcony in the guest room.  This plan is probably more popular for families with young kids.  These are the middle units.  The end units are split plan and have wrap around balconies.


----------



## deniseh (Aug 6, 2020)

hcarman said:


> One thing to be aware of is there are two floor plans in the gulf front rooms (Gulf side and gulf view too).  One is a split plan with bedrooms on opposite sides of living room.  One is not - bedrooms next to each other (less privacy).  Also the non split plan has floor to ceiling windows instead of a balcony in the guest room.  This plan is probably more popular for families with young kids.  These are the middle units.  The end units are split plan and have wrap around balconies.


Made the switch in our reservation to gulf front and looking forward to it. Good to know about the different layouts.  I would prefer the split layout.  How is the best way to request that?


----------



## Zagrid094 (Aug 7, 2020)

I typically submit a request for a corner unit and high floor when making the initial reservation, however, in your case since you've already made the reservation, you could either call Crystal Shores directly or make the request when you receive your email confirmation from the Crystal Shores Guest Services Associate prior to arrival.   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 7, 2020)

deniseh said:


> Made the switch in our reservation to gulf front and looking forward to it. Good to know about the different layouts.  I would prefer the split layout.  How is the best way to request that?


I would both call the resort directly 3 1/2ish weeks before and mention your preference in your response to the email you will receive from MVC about 3 weeks out. For the most part everyone wants high floor end units and owners at Crystal Shores have priority but you never know. Our reservation was booked with points and we were given an end unit just below the middle of the building. Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 7, 2020)

Low floors aren't bad at Crystal Shores. I think villas start on 3rd floor and there are no obstructed views. We prefer the corner units.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if Crystal Shores honors the unit code on II exchanges? Our trade for September is in to a 2BR gulf front. Just interested to know if they may keep that or push us back? Either case, we will have a good time. Can anyone confirm if Stilts is open? The resort update page indicates it is, but that isn't always right.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 7, 2020)

When I was there last October, two people I met at the pool were there on exchange and were staying in Gulf Front units. Hopefully you will enjoy a similar experience.


----------



## deniseh (Aug 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Does anyone know if Crystal Shores honors the unit code on II exchanges? Our trade for September is in to a 2BR gulf front. Just interested to know if they may keep that or push us back? Either case, we will have a good time. Can anyone confirm if Stilts is open? The resort update page indicates it is, but that isn't always right.


I received a phone call today from the resort. The woman explained what was open-pools and both restaurants. I guess the phone call is in place of the Pre arrival email?  I’ve never received a phone call like that. Usually it’s about attending a presentation. I did put in my preference for corner unit with split floor plan so we will see. She also asked what time we expected to arrive. The airline changed our flight to a later arrival so I didn’t think we would arrive until 6. She said if we arrived before the 4 pm checkin they couldn’t guarantee our villa would be ready but it seemed as though they are trying to accommodate your expected arrival time.


----------



## kfreeman (Aug 22, 2020)

What EV charging options are on the property?  2 persons I spoke with via phone at Crystal Shores said that there is 1 charger in the parking garage.  But plugshare.com indicates that there are numerous 20-amp outlets available.  https://www.plugshare.com/location/99122


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Does anyone know if Crystal Shores honors the unit code on II exchanges? Our trade for September is in to a 2BR gulf front. Just interested to know if they may keep that or push us back? Either case, we will have a good time. Can anyone confirm if Stilts is open? The resort update page indicates it is, but that isn't always right.



They strictly stick to what is on the exchange or at least that has been my experience every time. This includes a 3BR gulf front.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2020)

Saintsfanfl said:


> They strictly stick to what is on the exchange or at least that has been my experience every time. This includes a 3BR gulf front.


Thanks. We did get a pre-arrival phone call where they indicated our 2BR Gulf Front villa. We requested a corner unit.


----------



## deniseh (Aug 29, 2020)

We are here now. Booked 60
Days out with our presidential discount for gulf front. Requested high floor and the split floor plan. Able to get in our villa at 3:30 and have 8th floor with non split floor plan. All good-love the gulf front view and very happy with the villa. We arrived around 2:00 pm but they have cold storage if you stop for groceries on the way. Gorgeous view and property. Looking forward to the rest of the week. Any recommendations for activities or restaurants?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 29, 2020)

I enjoyed the fish at the sand bar on Marco. They call it fingers and toes


----------



## Superchief (Aug 29, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We are here now. Booked 60
> Days out with our presidential discount for gulf front. Requested high floor and the split floor plan. Able to get in our villa at 3:30 and have 8th floor with non split floor plan. All good-love the gulf front view and very happy with the villa. We arrived around 2:00 pm but they have cold storage if you stop for groceries on the way. Gorgeous view and property. Looking forward to the rest of the week. Any recommendations for activities or restaurants?


We liked Joey's Pizza, Kretches, and the Oyster Society. Our favorite restaurant was the Little Bar in Goodland. It was closed a few weeks ago when our niece and husband were there, but I think it is back open now. Our niece and husband really liked Marco Steak and Seafood and Nene's (breakfast). There is also a great Cuban restaurant near Everglades City if you visit that area. Have a great trip. Watch for dolphins and enjoy the sunsets.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 29, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We are here now. Booked 60
> Days out with our presidential discount for gulf front. Requested high floor and the split floor plan. Able to get in our villa at 3:30 and have 8th floor with non split floor plan. All good-love the gulf front view and very happy with the villa. We arrived around 2:00 pm but they have cold storage if you stop for groceries on the way. Gorgeous view and property. Looking forward to the rest of the week. Any recommendations for activities or restaurants?



We like Marco Prime steak house across the street.
A trip to Everglades national park for the boat tours.


----------



## gln60 (Aug 29, 2020)

We enjoyed Pinchers seafood restaurant across the street from Crystal Shores..great relaxed atmosphere and great seafood


----------



## deniseh (Aug 30, 2020)

Superchief said:


> We liked Joey's Pizza, Kretches, and the Oyster Society. Our favorite restaurant was the Little Bar in Goodland. It was closed a few weeks ago when our niece and husband were there, but I think it is back open now. Our niece and husband really liked Marco Steak and Seafood and Nene's (breakfast). There is also a great Cuban restaurant near Everglades City if you visit that area. Have a great trip. Watch for dolphins and enjoy the sunsets.


The sunsets on our balcony are great. The negative of going out for dinner is we miss them.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 30, 2020)

deniseh said:


> The sunsets on our balcony are great. The negative of going out for dinner is we miss them.


That is why we mainly get carryout when we are there (plus enjoying great wine at reasonable cost). Kretch's did a good job with our carryout grouper.


----------



## Zagrid094 (Aug 30, 2020)

Glad you are enjoying the sunsets and the Crystal Shores property.  I agree that it is a tough call whether to go out for dinner or get carryout and eat in!  A few of our favorite casual restaurants where you can enjoy a view of the water are the Snook Inn (nightly entertainment outside), the Capri Fish House on the Isle of Capri, and Quinn's on the Beach at the JW Marriott (check with the Concierge to see if they are still offering the Hawaiian Warrior Fire Show after dusk).  Our favorite, more upscale restaurants are Cafe de Marco, Fin Bistro, and Ciao Bella Ristorante Italiano.


----------



## tynian16 (Aug 31, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We are here now. Booked 60
> Days out with our presidential discount for gulf front. Requested high floor and the split floor plan. Able to get in our villa at 3:30 and have 8th floor with non split floor plan. All good-love the gulf front view and very happy with the villa. We arrived around 2:00 pm but they have cold storage if you stop for groceries on the way. Gorgeous view and property. Looking forward to the rest of the week. Any recommendations for activities or restaurants?



How crowded is it?  We arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## deniseh (Aug 31, 2020)

tynian16 said:


> How crowded is it?  We arrive in a couple weeks.


The pool with the water slide was pretty full the last two days(Saturday and Sunday) with families and lots of kids. The other two pools had people but I wouldn’t say too crowded. And lots of room on the beach. This is the off season here is what I’ve been told. The resort doesn’t feel crowded.


----------



## Dean (Aug 31, 2020)

I could not find a reference for code for DTOBT.  Developer deposit or special Covid deposit 6-15th Floor maybe?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dioxider45,I think he said it was a 2 bedroom villa, 1 king bedroom, 2 queen beds, with a sofa bed ...  6 - 13th floor. Maybe dioxider45 will answer your question.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 31, 2020)

Marriott II Unit Codes
					

Thanks.  Think my eyes are going because I swear I started with post 1 looking for the link.  Looking for Pulse Mayflower  DDBDB (Studio).  I am imagine 2 double beds because it was listed as 2/4 in II. DBDB....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/2 Double




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Dean (Aug 31, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> Marriott II Unit Codes
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Think my eyes are going because I swear I started with post 1 looking for the link.  Looking for Pulse Mayflower  DDBDB (Studio).  I am imagine 2 double beds because it was listed as 2/4 in II. DBDB....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/2 Double
> ...


Yes but the actual code isn't listed there.  It was the leading letter of D that I was uncertain about.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like this one. Always ignore the first character if it is a five character code. That rule is mentioned in post #1 FAQ of that thread.

TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th floor 2BR unit.

The D means it was MVC Trust Inventory deposit.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 31, 2020)

Dean said:


> Yes but the actual code isn't listed there.  It was the leading letter of D that I was uncertain about.


From post #1 in that thread.... 
*What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit.


----------



## Dean (Aug 31, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like this one. Always ignore the first character if it is a five character code. That rule is mentioned in post #1 FAQ of that thread.
> 
> TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th floor 2BR unit.
> 
> The D means it was MVC Trust Inventory deposit.





Fasttr said:


> From post #1 in that thread....
> *What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
> The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit.


Thanks all.  We regraded from a Sanibel resort since Crystal Shores is a nicer resort with nicer pools and the exchange resort on Sanibel looked good but not great.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 31, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> From post #1 in that thread....
> *What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
> The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit.


I always thought D was for weeks and H was for DC points deposits. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I always thought D was for weeks and H was for DC points deposits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Edited: I checked an old exchange from 2007 and it had the H. So that has to be weeks bulk bank since DC didn't exist back then.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 1, 2020)

Well I was wrong for at least the past 6 years. I have a lot of weeks exchanges with II. Haven't had many D exchanges in the past few years.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Sep 1, 2020)

Once it showed up in my Marriott.com account it is indeed Points bulk deposit 6-15th floor.  Thanks all.


----------



## lwhitt (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Deniseh,

I don't check or read the board daily...mainly because it will make me sad since we had to cancel our trips for this summer and fall due to Covid.
☹

So I'm just now reading your posts. 

We loved our trip to Marco Island 2 summers ago.

Are you still there now?




deniseh said:


> The pool with the water slide was pretty full the last two days(Saturday and Sunday) with families and lots of kids. The other two pools had people but I wouldn’t say too crowded. And lots of room on the beach. This is the off season here is what I’ve been told. The resort doesn’t feel crowded.


----------



## deniseh (Sep 2, 2020)

lwhitt said:


> Hi Deniseh,
> 
> I don't check or read the board daily...mainly because it will make me sad since we had to cancel our trips for this summer and fall due to Covid.
> ☹
> ...


Yes, still here.  Until Saturday. Enjoying our stay very much.


----------



## lwhitt (Sep 3, 2020)

deniseh said:


> Yes, still here.  Until Saturday. Enjoying our stay very much.




I hope you are having beautiful weather in Marco.

Gulf-front villa must be AMAZING! I'm jealous. 

We had a gulf-view villa, which was very nice, but my goal one day is to somehow try to get gulf-front. We don't own there and never bought any points so I'm not sure if that will ever happen. lol

Again, sorry I'm late to the game in seeing you asking about activities/ restaurant recommendations. But you do have a few days left.

I'm sure you've been to Pincher's already. Fabulous seafood. We were only there for 5 days and I think we ate lunch or dinner there 3 out of those evenings.

Right in the same plaza with Pincher's at that Marco Walk Plaza is 'Nacho
Mama's Mexican Restaurant' if you like Mexican. The tacos and entrees we all ordered were great and the margaritas were FABULOUS! We went at night and sat out at a table overlooking the fountains.

Have you been to 'The Esplanade Shoppes at Marco Island' yet? 

It's right on North Collier Blvd. It's a beautiful waterside residential, shopping, dining, entertainment complex right on Smokehouse Bay.






__





						Experience All There Is At The Esplanade Shoppes Marco Island FL
					

The Esplanade Shoppes, Residences and Marina are located on Smokehouse Bay. The coastal Italian-style village consisting of upscale retailers, small specialty stores, fine dining and luxury waterfront residences on Marco Island, Florida is truly a destination location.




					www.esplanadeshoppesatmarcoisland.com
				





We ate at 'Mango's Dockside Bistro' there at Esplanade on a perfect day sitting on their outdoor patio overlooking the marina and all the boats and yachts. The view, the vibe, the atmosphere, the service was great. Had one of our BEST meals of the whole trip at Mango's. If you haven't already been there for lunch or dinner, I think you would love it. I think they only do breakfast on the weekends.






__





						Mango's Dockside Bistro | Restaurant in the Esplanade on Marco Island | Mango's Dockside Bistro
					






					mangosdocksidebistro.com
				





Also at the Esplanade waterside complex is another nice restaurant option 'CJ's on the Bay.' We didn't eat here but we passed right by it. They have a MASSIVE outdoor gazebo bar with beautiful water/sunset views. This is one place we want to get to next time.









						CJ’s on the Bay | Marco Island Restaurants | Bars | Dining | Nightlife
					

CJ’s on the Bay, one of the best waterfront Marco Island restaurants and bars offering fresh seafood and steaks is a must see in the Marco Island dining scene.



					www.cjsonthebay.com
				





Plus, there are great boutiques and shops at Esplanade and live music on certain nights.

It's just a great area to walk around and people watch and is just all around beautiful and relaxing.

Finally, for an activities/dining two-for, we truly LOVED the Admiral's Sunset Dinner Cruise aboard the 'Marco Island Princess' yacht. 

The views along the route were gorgeous looking at all of the mega estates and waterfront properties and we even saw dolphins along the way. Sometimes on cruises like this, the food is not so great, but on this one, the food was delicious. The cocktails and frozen drinks from the bar ( extra cost) were great and it was a most enjoyable evening that our whole family enjoyed. 

If they are following Covid-19 protocols as well as limiting the capacity, I think you would really enjoy it. Plus, it's a nice sized boat and I think there are about 3 decks if I remember correctly so after dinner, there is plenty of space outside on the decks to spread out and be in the fresh air. The sunset was just spectacular on the night of our cruise.

They also have day/lunch cruises or sightseeing cruises as well if the dinner cruise is not an option for you.

And we went during off season as well so we never needed a reservation for any of the restaurants and we even booked the dinner cruise on Friday the same night of the sailing, but you can always call or go online to see what's needed at this time.





__





						LUNCH, DINNER & SUNSET CRUISES | themarcoislandprincess.com
					





					themarcoislandprincess.com
				




Did you drive to Marco or did you fly in? 

We also added on a few extra days to our trip since we were only at Crystal Shores for 5 nights. So we had time to take a day trip to nearby Naples and spent a few days in Fort Myers as well. 

Enjoy your last few days in Marco!


----------



## Superchief (Sep 3, 2020)

lwhitt said:


> I hope you are having beautiful weather in Marco.
> 
> Gulf-front villa must be AMAZING! I'm jealous.
> 
> We had a gulf-view villa, which was very nice, but my goal one day is to somehow try to get gulf-front. We don't own there and never bought any points so I'm not sure if that will ever happen. lol


You might have good luck with an exchange during the off season. The original buildings, including gulf front, are the only villas with MVC weeks owners so they may be available for II exchanges. I've met a few people with gulf front villas that were staying there via exchange. I use points and gladly pay the premium for gulf front.


----------



## rje (Sep 4, 2020)

DaVinci and Marco Prime are just across the street. Both offer great Summer special menus and buy a $100 gift certificate and get a $20 free. Food was excellent with many choices on the special menu. Highly recommend.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 4, 2020)

lwhitt said:


> I hope you are having beautiful weather in Marco.
> 
> Gulf-front villa must be AMAZING! I'm jealous.
> 
> ...


WOW!  Great info here!  We are returning for our 2nd visit in Oct. (1st time we stayed at a friend's house; this time on exchange to Crystal Shores) and didn't even know about these places and restaurants, but will be sure to check them out  next month.  Thanks for that post.


----------



## deniseh (Sep 4, 2020)

If anyone is interested we had a great bike tour this week. Susan’s adventures on trip advisor. She has her own business and has been really struggling with the pandemic. She gave us a great tour, lots of info from the island history, homes, animals, etc. Great bikes and reasonably priced.  Would be great if other people could give her some business. 





						Susan's Adventures, LLC: Award-Winning Sunshine Bike Tours and Island Tennis in Marco Island, Florida with Susan Evans.
					

Award-Winning Guided Scenic Bike Tours and Professional Tennis Lessons in Marco Island, Florida provided by Susan Evans. It's Fun-Filled Adventure!



					susansadventures.net


----------



## Dean (Sep 7, 2020)

Assigned the unit of the deposit and it sounds like they're very strict here in doing so.  Truly a nice view from the 9th floor for a pool view unit, probably better than the OS we had last time we were here during construction of the new towers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2020)

Dean said:


> Assigned the unit of the deposit and it sounds like they're very strict here in doing so.  Truly a nice view from the 9th floor for a pool view unit, probably better than the OS we had last time we were here during construction of the new towers.


I would concure. Our II confirmation was Gulf Front, that is what we got. Not a high floor, but we will take it!


----------



## elked12 (Sep 7, 2020)

We’re here now on points in a standard room and it’s pretty nice for the cheapest room on the property. Very happy with it for 5 nights at 625 pts.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 7, 2020)

Dean said:


> Assigned the unit of the deposit and it sounds like they're very strict here in doing so.  Truly a nice view from the 9th floor for a pool view unit, probably better than the OS we had last time we were here during construction of the new towers.


How would  you compare the villas and balconies of the new building to the original?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2020)

Superchief said:


> How would  you compare the villas and balconies of the new building to the original?


I am interested to know also. We are currently in a villa in the original section. The only thing we lack that I wish we had was ceiling fans. Looking at the balconies of the new section from the outside, they don't look quite as spectacular. But interested to hear Dean's opinion since he has been in both.


----------



## elked12 (Sep 7, 2020)

Superchief said:


> How would  you compare the villas and balconies of the new building to the original?


The villas and balconies are a little smaller in the new section but I like the openness of the new sections balconies better. A fan would defiantly help in the older balconies that’s for sure.


----------



## lwhitt (Sep 7, 2020)

Superchief said:


> You might have good luck with an exchange during the off season. The original buildings, including gulf front, are the only villas with MVC weeks owners so they may be available for II exchanges. I've met a few people with gulf front villas that were staying there via exchange. I use points and gladly pay the premium for gulf front.



Thanks for the info. I hope we can land that elusive gulf front villa via an exchange once things get back to being at least semi-normal.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

Superchief said:


> How would  you compare the villas and balconies of the new building to the original?





dioxide45 said:


> I am interested to know also. We are currently in a villa in the original section. The only thing we lack that I wish we had was ceiling fans. Looking at the balconies of the new section from the outside, they don't look quite as spectacular. But interested to hear Dean's opinion since he has been in both.





elked12 said:


> The villas and balconies are a little smaller in the new section but I like the openness of the new sections balconies better. A fan would defiantly help in the older balconies that’s for sure.


It's been a while but I like the newer section villas.  IIRC the units are a little smaller but of similar quality in furnishings.  The villa we are in has the split floorpan as has all the one's we've been in I believe.  There are ceiling fans in the BR in the new section, dioxide 45 reminded me there were not in the old section.  I do like the overhanging balconies much better.  I also like having less of a maze to get to the room in the new section.  Wife has some mobility issues making stairs a challenge plus she is directionally challenged as well, LOL, so the resort is a bit of a struggle for her.  Not that the one here is an issue but I think I liked the shower slightly better in the old section.  All in all, I'd likely pick the new section pool view if I had the choice largely because of the ceiling fan in the BR.  It's amazing how important a good nights sleep is.  I've seen the resort before any construction on the new section, during the height of the construction and after final build.  I like the end product overall.


----------



## gln60 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dean said:


> It's been a while but I like the newer section villas.  IIRC the units are a little smaller but of similar quality in furnishings.  The villa we are in has the split floorpan as has all the one's we've been in I believe.  There are ceiling fans in the BR in the new section, dioxide 45 reminded me there were not in the old section.  I do like the overhanging balconies much better.  I also like having less of a maze to get to the room in the new section.  Wife has some mobility issues making stairs a challenge plus she is directionally challenged as well, LOL, so the resort is a bit of a struggle for her.  Not that the one here is an issue but I think I liked the shower slightly better in the old section.  All in all, I'd likely pick the new section pool view if I had the choice largely because of the ceiling fan in the BR.  It's amazing how important a good nights sleep is.  I've seen the resort before any construction on the new section, during the height of the construction and after final build.  I like the end product overall.


I believe the newer section has dual zone air conditioning...not sure about the older section


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

gln60 said:


> I believe the newer section has dual zone air conditioning...not sure about the older section


It does, I do not recall about the older section.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

gln60 said:


> I believe the newer section has dual zone air conditioning...not sure about the older section


Older section does also. Good to know that the new section also has dual zone.

ETA: I am surprised the built the newer section that way also. I would have thought they would have built it out like other non lockoff units at other properties with just a single zone system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dean said:


> It's been a while but I like the newer section villas.  IIRC the units are a little smaller but of similar quality in furnishings.  The villa we are in has the split floorpan as has all the one's we've been in I believe.  There are ceiling fans in the BR in the new section, dioxide 45 reminded me there were not in the old section.  I do like the overhanging balconies much better.  I also like having less of a maze to get to the room in the new section.  Wife has some mobility issues making stairs a challenge plus she is directionally challenged as well, LOL, so the resort is a bit of a struggle for her.  Not that the one here is an issue but I think I liked the shower slightly better in the old section.  All in all, I'd likely pick the new section pool view if I had the choice largely because of the ceiling fan in the BR.  It's amazing how important a good nights sleep is.  I've seen the resort before any construction on the new section, during the height of the construction and after final build.  I like the end product overall.


I find your comment about the overhanging balconies and liking them better. It is hard to tell from down at the pool area, but it looks like they all could be in the sun most of the day. Depending on how far the sun is south in the sky (time of year) and that they also seem to off set each other some. Is there issues with shade on the bacloines? Also, do you know if there is a power outlet out there? I didn't see one on our balcony in the original section.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I find your comment about the overhanging balconies and liking them better. It is hard to tell from down at the pool area, but it looks like they all could be in the sun most of the day. Depending on how far the sun is south in the sky (time of year) and that they also seem to off set each other some. Is there issues with shade on the bacloines? Also, do you know if there is a power outlet out there? I didn't see one on our balcony in the original section.


We don't find they are that hot.  They are set back as well with the overall dimensions about 11 by 30 and the part that's set into the building maybe 4 by 21.  That and the overhang from the balcony above has made it a non issue.  No Fan on the balcony like some places but we've had lunch out there the last 2 days and will again today.  We are south facing, for the west facing units I'm sure there would be a period in the later afternoon where it was full sun and hot and for the one's facing the street and east (I assume those are the standard view), the opposite would be true.  Top floor might be a bit more of a challenge in this regard since there is no overhang.  If you'll notice, the offset is just the portion of the balcony that is outset the inset.  Essentially their all lined up  other than   There is a single outdoor type outlet on one side of the inset portion.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

kfreeman said:


> What EV charging options are on the property?  2 persons I spoke with via phone at Crystal Shores said that there is 1 charger in the parking garage.  But plugshare.com indicates that there are numerous 20-amp outlets available.  https://www.plugshare.com/location/99122


There are 2 on the upper parking level, haven't looked on the lower parking level.  I'll try to look when I make a Publix run later.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

Are there units facing the street? I looked on the way in yesterday and while I see balconies it looks like a solid door and no windows. I may need to take a closer look when I get a chance. Not sure why they would put what looks to be balconies out there with no actual villas, perhaps aesthetics.


----------



## elked12 (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are there units facing the street? I looked on the way in yesterday and while I see balconies it looks like a solid door and no windows. I may need to take a closer look when I get a chance. Not sure why they would put what looks to be balconies out there with no actual villas, perhaps aesthetics.


No they are just the entrances to the pool view rooms.


----------



## elked12 (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are there units facing the street? I looked on the way in yesterday and while I see balconies it looks like a solid door and no windows. I may need to take a closer look when I get a chance. Not sure why they would put what looks to be balconies out there with no actual villas, perhaps aesthetics.


We have a corner room near the street and the balcony wraps around to the front of the building making for a Huge balcony.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

elked12 said:


> No they are just the entrances to the pool view rooms.


Thanks, looking at the pictures and points charts I'd assumed there were units facing that way.  I'll have to look when I head to Publix late.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

Duplicate, didn't post on my end the first time.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

I think the Island Side units are the ones facing north in the new towers. What is the difference between Standard and Island Side? I don't have Standard in my chart, but I see it on the points chart. Perhaps it is the TOVI at the end of my list? Where are they? Are they just lower floors in the north facing new villas?

TBOF.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 2BR unit.
TBBV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR Penthouse unit.
TBPP.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR unit.
TWOS.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Side 2BR unit.
TBOV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf View 2BR unit.
TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th floor 2BR unit.
TOGA.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th floor 2BR unit.
TOBR.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 2BR unit.
THBS.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 3BR unit.
THBR.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th Floor 3BR unit.
THVI.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th Floor 3BR unit.
TOVI.....Crystal Shores.....2BR unit.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

I took a look when I went out and I think it was the offset in the railings that was throwing me.  Having both an island view and a standard view, I assumed the one's facing North were Island View and that the standard faced the street.  But since nothing directly faces the street after all, I wonder if it's the floor that determines the category between the 2 on the North side, surely someone here will know for sure.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 8, 2020)

Do the end units (older buildings) with the wrap-around balconies have a slider from the master BR to the balcony? I'm looking at the floor plan on the MVC website and I can't tell.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> Do the end units (older buildings) with the wrap-around balconies have a slider from the master BR to the balcony? I'm looking at the floor plan on the MVC website and I can't tell.


Yes, there is a door from the master and the living room. THe second bedroom also has its own small balcony.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

I am a little disappointed with the hot tub situation here at Crystal Shores. They are of course currently closed, which is one issue. Perhaps that is a local ordinance since they are open at every other resort in Florida we have been to. But also that there are just two of them and they are relatively small.


----------



## tynian16 (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I am a little disappointed with the hot tub situation here at Crystal Shores. They are of course currently closed, which is one issue. Perhaps that is a local ordinance since they are open at every other resort in Florida we have been to. But also that there are just two of them and they are relatively small.



We arrive Friday and I'm hoping the property isn't that crowded!  I'm not a big hot tub guy so that isn't a big deal to me but I can see how some would be disappointed.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I am a little disappointed with the hot tub situation here at Crystal Shores. They are of course currently closed, which is one issue. Perhaps that is a local ordinance since they are open at every other resort in Florida we have been to. But also that there are just two of them and they are relatively small.


We knew it ahead of time but it doesn't affect us much but not sure why compared to our other experiences.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

kfreeman said:


> What EV charging options are on the property?  2 persons I spoke with via phone at Crystal Shores said that there is 1 charger in the parking garage.  But plugshare.com indicates that there are numerous 20-amp outlets available.  https://www.plugshare.com/location/99122


I walked much of the lower parking and didn't see any more charging stations besides the 2 in Upper Parking.  And no dedicated Tesla charges that I could see.  I can check further if you need me to.


----------



## elked12 (Sep 8, 2020)

Standard Roo


dioxide45 said:


> I think the Island Side units are the ones facing north in the new towers. What is the difference between Standard and Island Side? I don't have Standard in my chart, but I see it on the points chart. Perhaps it is the TOVI at the end of my list? Where are they? Are they just lower floors in the north facing new villas?
> 
> TBOF.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 2BR unit.
> TBBV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR Penthouse unit.
> ...


Standard rooms are floors 3 - 6 Towards the street side on the north facing rooms of the new building. For the price discount on points I’m quite happy with it.


----------



## elked12 (Sep 8, 2020)

U


dioxide45 said:


> I am a little disappointed with the hot tub situation here at Crystal Shores. They are of course currently closed, which is one issue. Perhaps that is a local ordinance since they are open at every other resort in Florida we have been to. But also that there are just two of them and they are relatively small.



Us too! We just came from grand vista last week and love the hot tubs there at night.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I am a little disappointed with the hot tub situation here at Crystal Shores. They are of course currently closed, which is one issue. Perhaps that is a local ordinance since they are open at every other resort in Florida we have been to. But also that there are just two of them and they are relatively small.


Hot tub was open at charter club in May so no local ordinances


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dean said:


> We knew it ahead of time but it doesn't affect us much but not sure why compared to our other experiences.


I also knew ahead of time, but I am thinking beyond just this one trip. Small hot tubs are an annoyance of mine I suppose. Kind of like having the toilet paper right where your knee is. The people who install the TP roll holder should sit on the toilet while they install it, then they will know where NOT to put it.


----------



## deniseh (Sep 8, 2020)

Dean said:


> I also like having less of a maze to get to the room in the new section. Wife has some mobility issues making stairs a challenge plus she is directionally challenged as well, LOL, so the resort is a bit of a struggle for her.


We stayed there for a week recently and I did find the resort a bit challenging to find my way at first. Between the parking levels, ground floor and pools on different levels it took a little time. Beautiful resort and definitely would like to go back. Gulf front was amazing and I think I am spoiled by that if I go back and have a different view. The one thing I didn’t like in the villa itself was the two lamps on the island. Would like an overhead fixture instead that gives direct light over the area. I did like the pantry closet with all the pots and pans and baking dishes in one place.  And the shelves on the end of the island and the storage area under the island. Layout of the kitchen worked well for us.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We stayed there for a week recently and I did find the resort a bit challenging to find my way at first. Between the parking levels, ground floor and pools on different levels it took a little time. Beautiful resort and definitely would like to go back. Gulf front was amazing and I think I am spoiled by that if I go back and have a different view. The one thing I didn’t like in the villa itself was the two lamps on the island. Would like an overhead fixture instead that gives direct light over the area. I did like the pantry closet with all the pots and pans and baking dishes in one place.  And the shelves on the end of the island and the storage area under the island. Layout of the kitchen worked well for us.


The new section has 2 globe lights over the island.  I don't personally have any issues finding my way around it's just that it's aggravating.  I think the only resort I ever had trouble getting my bearings was "The Point on Poipu" Kauai.  We spent a week on Hilton Head in a 4th floor OF room 2 months ago and I think I like this better from a view standpoint but it is different.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2020)

deniseh said:


> We stayed there for a week recently and I did find the resort a bit challenging to find my way at first. Between the parking levels, ground floor and pools on different levels it took a little time. Beautiful resort and definitely would like to go back. Gulf front was amazing and I think I am spoiled by that if I go back and have a different view. The one thing I didn’t like in the villa itself was the two lamps on the island. Would like an overhead fixture instead that gives direct light over the area. I did like the pantry closet with all the pots and pans and baking dishes in one place.  And the shelves on the end of the island and the storage area under the island. Layout of the kitchen worked well for us.


I do agree about the two lamps on the kitchen island. It seems that the prior structure here simply didn't have any overhead electrical and putting it in may have cost too much during the conversion. Thus no ceiling fans and no overhead lights in the original towers. Other than that, I really do like the kitchen.

The flow of getting around can be a little confusing at first, but you quickly get the hang of it. For the mobility impaired, getting from the upper pool does require you to go up an elevator then back down another.

As for the hot tubs, today we found the biggest one of them all, the upper pool. The water was way too warm and we moved down to the lower one before the lightning sirens kicked us out.


----------



## deniseh (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> As for the hot tubs, today we found the biggest one of them all, the upper pool. The water was way too warm and we moved down to the lower one before the lightning sirens kicked us out.


Yes, I noticed that the upper pool was very warm. We ended up more at the “kids” pool as the week went on since there was more shade and the water as more refreshing. Also there was a nice breeze through that area most days. Only got kicked out one day by lightning.


----------



## lwhitt (Sep 8, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> WOW!  Great info here!  We are returning for our 2nd visit in Oct. (1st time we stayed at a friend's house; this time on exchange to Crystal Shores) and didn't even know about these places and restaurants, but will be sure to check them out  next month.  Thanks for that post.




You're very welcome! October should be a great time to be there.

My family and I were supposed to go to Marco in mid Nov 2019 but I had to have a (scheduled) major surgery in early October. If everything had went according to plan, I would have had enough recovery time before the Marco trip. Of course, everything did NOT go to plan and 1 week after that surgery, I had to go back in for another emergency, major, corrective surgery to repair a mistake that was made with the 1st surgery. So an expected 3 day hospital stay turned into 2 more E.R visits, 3 inpatient stays and the entire month of October in the hospital. Needless to say, there was no Marco trip in Nov. 2019. 

So we rescheduled Marco for this coming Nov. But of course, we have the Covid-19 crisis now and the unknown of what the fall/ winter season will bring.

So for us, there will probably be no Marco trip this Nov either. And we would have been checking in to Oceanwatch next Sat. 

Hope you do get to try some of those restaurants in Marco. And like I said, more than I thought I would....we all really enjoyed the sunset  dinner cruise. Hopefully you can experience that.

Sounds like you have a week there. Marco is laid back and very relaxing and we only had 5 days there. But we did take a day trip to Naples and I loved what we did see there and would actually spend a night or 2 there next time after we leave Marco.

So you might wanna take a day trip to Naples one day.  Naples is only like 20 miles from Marco and is a bit more lively. 

We also spent 3 nights in Fort Myers/Sanibel Island and did quite a bit in the area and found some great restaurants there too. Loved those areas as well.

So if you want any add'l info on Naples or Fort Myers in terms of hotels/resorts, things to do, places to go, restaurants ( as u can tell, I love to eat! ), just let me know.


----------



## Dean (Sep 9, 2020)

kfreeman said:


> What EV charging options are on the property?  2 persons I spoke with via phone at Crystal Shores said that there is 1 charger in the parking garage.  But plugshare.com indicates that there are numerous 20-amp outlets available.  https://www.plugshare.com/location/99122


I took a closer look at the charges in the Upper Parking and there is one Tesla and one none Tesla.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2020)

It looks like tomorrow might be a washout because of Tropical Depression Nineteen


----------



## Bunk (Sep 13, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> A trip to Everglades national park for the boat tours.



Do you suggest a boat tour starting from Marco Island or driving to some other place to start the tour.

Are there other boat tours at Marco Island you recommend.  Perhaps sunset or nature tour.
How about going kayaking

Thanks


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 13, 2020)

Bunk said:


> Do you suggest a boat tour starting from Marco Island or driving to some other place to start the tour.
> 
> Are there other boat tours at Marco Island you recommend.  Perhaps sunset or nature tour.
> How about going kayaking
> ...


We took 2 boat tours from the Everglades national park located in Everglades City. It was about a 40-45 minute drive from Crystal Shores.  One boat tour was of ten thousand islands on a large flat bottom pontoon like boat. We saw manatees.  The other was on a small boat with just a few seats that went through the mangroves where we saw lots of alligators.  I don’t know if these are currently operating.


----------



## tynian16 (Sep 21, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like tomorrow might be a washout because of Tropical Depression Nineteen



I was there that day.  Definitely a lot of wind and rain but we managed to get in the pools by mid to late afternoon!  Just had a leisurely morning and lunch at the best fish place.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2020)

tynian16 said:


> I was there that day.  Definitely a lot of wind and rain but we managed to get in the pools by mid to late afternoon!  Just had a leisurely morning and lunch at the best fish place.


The day I was referring to (Saturday the 12th) actually turned out to be not too bad. Cloudy but not much wind and only a light drizzle now and then. It didn't start to rain until Saturday evening and then it was raining when we left on Sunday the 13th.


----------



## tynian16 (Sep 21, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The day I was referring to (Saturday the 12th) actually turned out to be not too bad. Cloudy but not much wind and only a light drizzle now and then. It didn't start to rain until Saturday evening and then it was raining when we left on Sunday the 13th.



Ahh yeah I meant Sunday.  Sunday was really bad in the morning but by mid to late afternoon we were out at the pool.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi, we’re scheduled to arrive at Crystal shores two weeks from today on 12/20. Has anyone been there recently or know what the public health situation in and around Southwest Florida is now? We’re coming from NJ which isn’t in any great shape right now either (our governor has asked all not to leave the state). 
Any updates on how the resort is operating would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## gln60 (Dec 6, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi, we’re scheduled to arrive at Crystal shores two weeks from today on 12/20. Has anyone been there recently or know what the public health situation in and around Southwest Florida is now? We’re coming from NJ which isn’t in any great shape right now either (our governor has asked all not to leave the state).
> Any updates on how the resort is operating would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Brian


Hi Brian...just practice the same precautions you practice in New Jersey and you will be fine...We were at Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach a month ago and felt very safe...Marriot has done a great job of having hand sanitizing stations throughout that resort..and lots of wiping down of surfaces,especially around the pool..enjoy your stay...Crystal Shores is a great resort


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi, we’re scheduled to arrive at Crystal shores two weeks from today on 12/20. Has anyone been there recently or know what the public health situation in and around Southwest Florida is now? We’re coming from NJ which isn’t in any great shape right now either (our governor has asked all not to leave the state).
> Any updates on how the resort is operating would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Brian


Well, like everywhere cases are up. However the governor has indicated there won't be any new lockdowns or shutdowns. Restaurants are open in Florida and many have been quite busy, at least around Orlando last week. Just take the same pricaucions you would back in NJ.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 6, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi, we’re scheduled to arrive at Crystal shores two weeks from today on 12/20. Has anyone been there recently or know what the public health situation in and around Southwest Florida is now? We’re coming from NJ which isn’t in any great shape right now either (our governor has asked all not to leave the state).
> Any updates on how the resort is operating would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Brian



We were at Crystal Shores about three weeks ago. We had a great trip. We dined out every night and were able to get outdoor tables at all but one place (Oyster Society across the street) where the wait for outdoors would have been about 20 - 30 minutes. I took a look inside and the tables were well spaced and only a few tables were occupied, so we did dine inside that one night. Servers wear masks at all restaurants and patrons wear them when not at table (indoors and out). All restaurants and retail are fully open, but masks are almost universal in indoor spaces. I'm not 100% sure whether they are "required" by law in Marco Island, but in practice, mask use inside appeared to be universal. Most, if not all, tour operators appear to be operating.

Masks are required in all interior spaces at Crystal Shores, and some folks also were wearing them outdoors when walking to/from the beach or pool area. Resort staff frequently clean common surfaces and the overall protocols in place seem top notch. Frankly, except for the plexiglass shields at the check-in desks/concierges/sales center, the widespread mask use, and extra cleaning, I wouldn't have noticed much difference from pre-COVID times. The activities center was closed, but that's not something we utilize. We also did the dolphin watch/shelling excursion on the Calusa Spirit that picks up from the beach right in front of the resort and there were only about a dozen people on the 30-40 passenger boat, so easy to stay in our "own space".

As far as the raw numbers, according to the NY Times Covid Dashboard, your home state of NJ has a 7-day average of 51 cases per 100,000 residents. Collier County, Florida where Marco Island is located is a bit better at 41 cases per 100,000. The state of Florida as a whole is at 42 cases per 100,000. Covid hospitalizations in Florida are at around 4300 patients, which is up from late October, but way down from the 9400 patient peak in late July. Overall, Florida seems to be doing pretty well right now relative to some other parts of the country.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 6, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> We were at Crystal Shores about three weeks ago. We had a great trip. We dined out every night and were able to get outdoor tables at all but one place (Oyster Society across the street) where the wait for outdoors would have been about 20 - 30 minutes. I took a look inside and the tables were well spaced and only a few tables were occupied, so we did dine inside that one night. Servers wear masks at all restaurants and patrons wear them when not at table (indoors and out). All restaurants and retail are fully open, but masks are almost universal in indoor spaces. I'm not 100% sure whether they are "required" by law in Marco Island, but in practice, mask use inside appeared to be universal. Most, if not all, tour operators appear to be operating.
> 
> Masks are required in all interior spaces at Crystal Shores, and some folks also were wearing them outdoors when walking to/from the beach or pool area. Resort staff frequently clean common surfaces and the overall protocols in place seem top notch. Frankly, except for the plexiglass shields at the check-in desks/concierges/sales center, the widespread mask use, and extra cleaning, I wouldn't have noticed much difference from pre-COVID times. The activities center was closed, but that's not something we utilize. We also did the dolphin watch/shelling excursion on the Calusa Spirit that picks up from the beach right in front of the resort and there were only about a dozen people on the 30-40 passenger boat, so easy to stay in our "own space".
> 
> As far as the raw numbers, according to the NY Times Covid Dashboard, your home state of NJ has a 7-day average of 51 cases per 100,000 residents. Collier County, Florida where Marco Island is located is a bit better at 41 cases per 100,000. The state of Florida as a whole is at 42 cases per 100,000. Covid hospitalizations in Florida are at around 4300 patients, which is up from late October, but way down from the 9400 patient peak in late July. Overall, Florida seems to be doing pretty well right now relative to some other parts of the country.



Jim, sounds like you had a great trip there! Thank you very much for the very detailed update. This is exactly what I wanted to know. Of course these conditions might be changing by the week but this does help a lot. 

Yes, things in NJ aren’t great either and we wear masks in all indoor spaces so that part isn’t different and I’m glad to hear it’s being observed there. We haven’t dined indoors here but with the weather turning colder outdoor dining in NJ is probably ending soon. 

How are things in North and South Carolina (I take it that’s where you live). My daughter and SIL are going down to visit his dad over Xmas at his home right on the border of N/S Carolina. How are COVID rates and protocols there? 

Thanks again.

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 6, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> How are things in North and South Carolina (I take it that’s where you live). My daughter and SIL are going down to visit his dad over Xmas at his home right on the border of N/S Carolina. How are COVID rates and protocols there?



In the places we go in and around Charlotte in NC, where we live, and in Hilton Head Island in SC, where we own a condo, it's basically the same as what I said above for Florida. Mask use indoors is essentially universal. Indoor mask use is mandated by the NC Governor's orders. While SC hasn't issued a statewide mandate (they publicly recommend masks indoors, just no mandate), most major municipalities have such an ordinance. I've seen news reports that mask compliance may be less universal in some rural areas in both states. NC has a few more restrictions on bars and restaurants than SC does (bars still closed/restaurant capacity limited in NC), but in practice the experience is similar in both states, as even in SC, most restaurants are following CDC recommendations voluntarily without statewide mandates. We've actually only dined out once in Charlotte since March (dined outside in November), but have dined outside frequently when we have been at the Hilton Head condo.

Generally, since early May, SC has relied more on strongly encouraging voluntary compliance as opposed to mandates, whereas NC has mixed some mandates with other voluntary compliance measures. Their results have been similar. As far as the raw stats, right now both NC and SC have almost the same 7-day case rate per 100,000 people - 41 in NC and 40 in SC.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 6, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi, we’re scheduled to arrive at Crystal shores two weeks from today on 12/20. Has anyone been there recently or know what the public health situation in and around Southwest Florida is now? We’re coming from NJ which isn’t in any great shape right now either (our governor has asked all not to leave the state).
> Any updates on how the resort is operating would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Brian


We were there the last week of October, so I doubt things have changed very much. As others have mentioned, the resort is clean and most people follow reasonable mask policy. The only thing we did differently was to stay on a lower floor. We were on the 3rd floor in Osprey. We still had an excellent gulf view, but could always use the stairs (1 floor to main level and 2 to pool). This avoided elevator waits, especially when everyone was coming back from pool or beach when it started to rain. The newer buildings have 3 elevators that are faster, but are more crowded since they also go to garage levels. Villas start on the 3rd floor in those buildings, so a 5th floor room would only require 3 flights of stairs.

We only ate inside at two restaurants : Little Bar (Best swordfish I've ever eaten), and Bistro Soleil. Both had well ventilated dining areas with tables well spaced. We had excellent carryout meals from Joey's Pizza, Pinchers (good bang bang schrimp), and Kretch's.

I forgot to mention LaTavola's which is conveniently located across the street. All four of us had the Blackened Hogfish, which was outstanding. It paired perfectly with a bottle of Petit Petit and a sunset view from our balcony. 

If you are flying to RSW, there is a convenient Costco near the airport with easy highway access. They have a great wine selection with very reasonable prices, as well as an attached liquor store. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 6, 2020)

This thread reminded me that I had intended to post some reviews/info on the restaurants and activities we tried last month during our trip to Crystal Shores, so since this thread seems to be a good consolidated source of info on Marriott’s Crystal Shores, this seems like the best place to do it. Here goes:

*Restaurants*

_*Pinchers*_ - Located across the street from Crystal Shores in Marco Walk Plaza. Good convenient, casual seafood spot with indoor and outdoor dining. Not fine dining, but the Florida Stone Crab claws (in season roughly Oct 15 through May 15) were excellent. We ate here on our first night after check-in.

_*Deep Lagoon Seafood*_ - Located a few miles away in The Esplanade development. This is a new place with great outdoor harbor/water views. Great service and food. I had the Grouper Oscar and it was excellent. Also had the Stone Crabs, this time just two claws as an appetizer (see a pattern here?)

_*DaVinci Ristorante Italiano*_ - Also across the street in Marco Walk Plaza, this was one of the best Italian meals I’ve had outside of Italy. Ranks right up there with a couple of our favorite must-visit US Italian spots out in Palm Desert. The Squid-Ink Black Linguine with Lobster Meat and Pink Cognac Sauce was incredibly tasty. They have a large outdoor patio dining area as well as indoor dining.

*Mango’s Dockside Bistro* - Around the corner from Deep Lagoon, also in The Esplanade. For the life of me, I can’t recall what I had here, but it was very good and the service was prompt and attentive. Mango’s has a more extensive menu than just seafood, but I had some kind of fish I believe.

_*CJ’s on the Bay*_ - Also located at The Esplanade. We came early right before sunset for drinks at their big round outdoor bar and then followed that up with dinner. We could have ordered from our table in the bar area, but chose to go to our regular reserved outdoor table overlooking the docks. I again had Stone Crab claws as my entree. I couldn’t resist.

_*The Oyster Society*_ - For our last night, we again went across the street to Marco Walk Plaza. Located right beside DaVinci, they have the same ownership. I had one Jumbo Stone Crab claw as my appetizer and for my entree, the Fresh Florida Grouper Oscar Style with Blue Crab and Béarnaise Foam. It was an excellent dinner for our last evening. It was the only place we did not dine outside, since a reservation can't be made that specifies outside. Had we been willing to wait 20-30 minutes, we could have gotten an outdoor table, but the inside was well spaced and uncrowded, so we opted to forgo the wait.

*Stilts at Crystal Shores* - We also had sunset drinks and appetizers one evening at Stilts, and came back for after dinner drinks on another day. It’s a good, very convenient on-site place for a drink or quick meal. Unless we were in a real rush, we probably wouldn’t eat dinner here, since there are better options right across the street.

*Activities

Calusa Spirit - Dolphin Watch & Shelling Tours* - This was a 2.5 hour boat tour on a power catamaran. We were on board with about 12 other people, on a boat that probably holds at least 30 people. They pick you up from the beach right in front of Crystal Shores. We cruised around the islands around Marco and saw dolphins and lots of sea birds. Didn’t see any manatees. Stopped on a small island for shelling for about 45 minutes. Also cruised by the abandoned dome houses that are well known in the area.

*Beach* - We spent some time every day on the beach. Lots of shells, so not as good of a walking beach as what we are used to in Hilton Head, but the variety of shells is amazing. Beautiful white sand. We brought our own chairs, but rentals are available.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 6, 2020)

Earlier in this thread, there were lots of questions about View/Room location, so I thought I would add this into this thread, since it answers the questions visually. I found it a while back in another thread. Not sure who to credit for it!

We had a Gulf Side unit on the 9th floor and were very pleased with the view.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 6, 2020)

Super chief and Jim in NC,
Thanks again for all the great information. That’s a good tip about the Costco near RSW as our flight is getting in a couple of hours earlier than others in our family and we were going to do some shopping before going to Crystal shores! 
Great input on the restaurants! It sounds like lots of great options nearby and great outdoor dining!
My wife is actually more concerned about the health issues at the airport and flight with masks from NJ. Looking at being masked for 5 + hours door in to door out is not something we are looking forward to (and the number of people in the airports).

We will keep you posted about our visit.

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief (Dec 6, 2020)

Although we enjoy eating out, we decided to primarily use carryout for this trip. The restaurants I mentioned did a great job on their carryout meals. I've heard good reviews for DaVinci's and look forward to trying it next year. However, fine dining Italian is usually best enjoyed at the restaurant. We decided to avoid the mainstream restaurants in the immediate area for our in restaurant meals. because they tended to be more crowded. 

I think Pinchers offered good fresh seafood for carryout, but I would likely choose another restaurant for an excellent meal and onsite dining experience. Even prior to Covid, we had increased our carryout dining in order to enjoy great wine and atmosphere( our balcony) at affordable cost. Therefore we always try to find restaurants and food types that maintain their quality when carried out. Restaurants are now doing a much better job at this because this is now a core part of their income.

Leebe Fish is another great carryout place with basically prepared excellent fresh seafood. They are a little hard to find and accept cash only, but have their own fishing boat fleet and offer some of the freshest seafood in the area. Their meals need to be eaten shortly after they are prepared.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 7, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Super chief and Jim in NC,
> Thanks again for all the great information. That’s a good tip about the Costco near RSW as our flight is getting in a couple of hours earlier than others in our family and we were going to do some shopping before going to Crystal shores!
> Great input on the restaurants! It sounds like lots of great options nearby and great outdoor dining!
> My wife is actually more concerned about the health issues at the airport and flight with masks from NJ. Looking at being masked for 5 + hours door in to door out is not something we are looking forward to (and the number of people in the airports).
> ...


South Florida is a great choice to vacation these days...everything is open...weather is fabulous..Marriot resorts are very nice and no chance of any last minute lockdowns like in California...enjoy your stay...keep us updated


----------



## jont (Dec 7, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> This thread reminded me that I had intended to post some reviews/info on the restaurants and activities we tried last month during our trip to Crystal Shores, so since this thread seems to be a good consolidated source of info on Marriott’s Crystal Shores, this seems like the best place to do it. Here goes:
> 
> *Restaurants*
> 
> ...


Good list. I have been to and enjoyed several of these locations. I would also add Doreen's Cup of Joe as a breakfast spot.


----------



## deniseh (Dec 7, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Super chief and Jim in NC,
> Thanks again for all the great information. That’s a good tip about the Costco near RSW as our flight is getting in a couple of hours earlier than others in our family and we were going to do some shopping before going to Crystal shores!
> Great input on the restaurants! It sounds like lots of great options nearby and great outdoor dining!
> My wife is actually more concerned about the health issues at the airport and flight with masks from NJ. Looking at being masked for 5 + hours door in to door out is not something we are looking forward to (and the number of people in the airports).
> ...


We stopped at the Costco in the Naples area. When we got to Crystal Shores our villa wasn’t ready yet. Staff offered to put our cold food in refrigeration for us so it worked out very well.


----------



## kfreeman (Dec 10, 2020)

If you stay in the Gulf front rooms, be prepared for elevator frustration. The rfid panel to enter the elevator area on the ground floor almost always required 5 or more attempts to open using the wristband keys. This was in 1st week of Sept.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 10, 2020)

kfreeman said:


> If you stay in the Gulf front rooms, be prepared for elevator frustration. The rfid panel to enter the elevator area on the ground floor almost always required 5 or more attempts to open using the wristband keys. This was in 1st week of Sept.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk




Consider NOT using the elevators UNLESS you can do so with just yourself and/or your family.  An elevator cab with tight quarters is likely a great way to be exposed to Covid if someone else has it.......



.


----------



## kfreeman (Dec 10, 2020)

Dean said:


> I took a closer look at the charges in the Upper Parking and there is one Tesla and one none Tesla.


Thanks for the update. In case anyone else is looking, the chargers are directly opposite the Upper Parking entrance, on the left as you turn near the service entrance.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 10, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Consider NOT using the elevators UNLESS you can do so with just yourself and/or your family.  An elevator cab with tight quarters is likely a great way to be exposed to Covid if someone else has it.......



Its actually a rule at Crystal Shores that only one person/one family per elevator. Even with that rule, there were only about two or three times in six nights when the elevator opened and we could not get on because it was already occupied. I can only think of once when we were on the elevator and it stopped on a floor and someone else couldn't get on because we were already on. Since we were on the 9th floor, the steps were not a real option, so going into the trip, we were concerned that the elevators would be a hassle with the one person/one family rule, but it was not a major inconvenience at all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> Its actually a rule at Crystal Shores that only one person/one family per elevator.


It is actually the rule at all the Marriott and Vistana properties. I have seen the one person or members of the same family at all of the resorts so far this year.


----------



## tynian16 (Dec 11, 2020)

Superchief said:


> Although we enjoy eating out, we decided to primarily use carryout for this trip. The restaurants I mentioned did a great job on their carryout meals. I've heard good reviews for DaVinci's and look forward to trying it next year. However, fine dining Italian is usually best enjoyed at the restaurant. We decided to avoid the mainstream restaurants in the immediate area for our in restaurant meals. because they tended to be more crowded.
> 
> I think Pinchers offered good fresh seafood for carryout, but I would likely choose another restaurant for an excellent meal and onsite dining experience. Even prior to Covid, we had increased our carryout dining in order to enjoy great wine and atmosphere( our balcony) at affordable cost. Therefore we always try to find restaurants and food types that maintain their quality when carried out. Restaurants are now doing a much better job at this because this is now a core part of their income.
> 
> Leebe Fish is another great carryout place with basically prepared excellent fresh seafood. They are a little hard to find and accept cash only, but have their own fishing boat fleet and offer some of the freshest seafood in the area. Their meals need to be eaten shortly after they are prepared.




Shhh with Leebe Fish...!  Want that to remain somewhat unknown.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 11, 2020)

kfreeman said:


> Thanks for the update. In case anyone else is looking, the chargers are directly opposite the Upper Parking entrance, on the left as you turn near the service entrance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.  Ironically, we're traveling there next week with family members who own 2 Tesla's and they will have to "slum it" by renting a conventional gas automobile.  They will get homesick when they see the Tesla charging station.  I wonder if renting Teslas some day will be possible?  There is a bit of "educating" that must be done in order to drive one for the 1st time (I've driven theirs and its awesome!).


----------



## kfreeman (Dec 11, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Thanks for the info. Ironically, we're traveling there next week with family members who own 2 Tesla's and they will have to "slum it" by renting a conventional gas automobile. They will get homesick when they see the Tesla charging station. I wonder if renting Teslas some day will be possible? There is a bit of "educating" that must be done in order to drive one for the 1st time (I've driven theirs and its awesome!).


Turo is a rental platform that enables rentals from owners - Tesla vehicles can be rented and in many cases picked up from the airport. Worth a look, but don't expect sub-$50 rates. Note that with a common adapter the J1772 charger can also be used for a Tesla. Both chargers are first come, first served, and provide the same charging power at this location.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, one more silly question about Crystal Shores... are the in Villa TV’s, full Smart TV’s ? In other words, will I be able to sign into various streaming apps such as Disney+, Apple TV+, HBO Max, Amazon Prime Video, etc or do I need to bring my own Roku or other fire stick to watch those there?

I just saw that HBO Max has a great special price for 6 months prepaid of $69.99, which includes all of the new theatrical releases such as Wonder Woman 1984 on Xmas day.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elked12 (Dec 12, 2020)

They have Netflix and Amazon on the TVs to log into. Can’t remember what other ones they have though.


----------

